# Mint 9 Question



## char[] rager (Sep 30, 2010)

Right now, I am running Mint 9 on Vista through VirtualBox, and my wireless internet is working flawlessly. 

My question is, if I decided to actually install Mint on my hard drive as a separate operating system, should I expect the wireless internet to work by default, or should I expect to experience problems?

Is VirtualBox using Windows wireless drivers in Mint to make it work?


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 30, 2010)

Typically when I do a fresh install of ubuntu linux, I find that a quick "check for updates" with a hardwired internet connection will install any wireless driver that I may be missing. So worst case scenario, you may have to manual plug in for a few minutes.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 30, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> Typically when I do a fresh install of ubuntu linux, I find that a quick "check for updates" with a hardwired internet connection will install any wireless driver that I may be missing. So worst case scenario, you may have to manual plug in for a few minutes.



If Linux Mint doesn't detect your wireless card, you will need to be hard wired til you get the right driver.


----------



## char[] rager (Sep 30, 2010)

Alright, I will try it out to see if wireless works be default. If not, then I will hard-wire it until I get a working driver.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2010)

you can always look it up in the compatibility list. 

http://linuxhcl.org/


----------

